# Falk Culinair Copper Cookware



## cremaster (Aug 11, 2000)

Greetings All,

Has anyone had any experience either working/cooking with this copperware or dealing with company? I'm looking into purchasing/upgrading some of my cookware and stumbled upon these folk. Seems reasonable to me overall. If anyone has any advice or feedback regarding the cookware itself and/or the company I would be grateful to hear it. I'm in NYC and local prices here are off the plate, as it were. (Unless you know something I don't know which is most likely!) Thanks in advance for your replies and advice/suggestions.

http://www.falkculinair.com/


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

I don't know Falk cookware, but about copper in general:

Some of the less expensive copperware is NOT thick enough and will warp, develop hot spots, etc. Look for something 2.5mm thick in the larger pots and pans, particularly. 

Also, tinned may be less expensive than stainless steel in the beginning, but oh, the retinning costs add up.


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

I've used these pots and they're very good. I'd suggest checking out an article I wrote a while back about copper pots and how to buy them. There are similar models that can be purchased for less than those on the web site you referenced.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Bouland, is Dehillerin the best place to order copper from? Is it Falk they carry? The site doesn't name the brand. I have some pots I hauled home from there many years ago that have Dehillerin stamped on them. (And the BEST rolling pin ever, that I treasure and will pass on to one lucky grandchild).


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

Dehillerin sells Mauviel. If you look at the article you'll see that the prices there are less than the Falk copper pots.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks Bouland, I did read the article, but did not follow the link to your comparison chart which contains that information.


----------

